
PSn00bSDK – An open source PS1 SDK that doesn't suck - Mizza
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5A96-pRF2w
======
Mizza
Source here:
[https://github.com/lameguy64/psn00bsdk](https://github.com/lameguy64/psn00bsdk)

Since the N64 programming guide showed up on the front page, here's a good PSX
SDK that I stumbled upon the other day.

